# Nissan Sentra NISMO Spied Testing in Downtown LA



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​




> *The Nissan Sentra NISMO is heading to production and spy photographers have caught it testing in downtown Los Angeles, California.*
> 
> First previewed as a concept model in 2013, the Nissan Sentra NISMO will likely head to dealerships as a 2017 model. Although it has quite a bit of camouflage on its body, we can see that the NISMO variant will have more aggressive styling, with a protruding front lip spoiler, larger side skirts and an updated rear end that features a decklid spoiler and a huge exhaust. There are also LED fog lights up front.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Nissan Sentra NISMO Spied Testing in Downtown LA at AutoGuide.com.


----------

